# Quartzite slate and rust



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

Newbie Cichlid tank...used slate quartzite from a local R&B. I cleaned it, scrubbed it, and it seems to be developing rust spots after about 1.5 months. This can't be good for the fish. Ob chiclids. Doing fine but am concerned about the rust...I think it's rust 

(how do you post a pic here?)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a sticky in each forum providing instructions on posting images. Unless you're seeing massive amounts of rust, it should be fine.


----------



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

OK, thanks....i'LL try to post a pic.


----------



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

don't see a sticky!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

swreefer said:


> don't see a sticky!


viewtopic.php?f=7&t=255433


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

More than a few plant people add significant quantities of nails or washers to provide iron to their tanks. I wouldn't expect the small amount that may be seeping from stone work, if it is in fact rust, to be any kind of a problem. Keep in mind that water changes will help reduce any build up that might occur.


----------



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

New tank 55gal haven't had the need for water chage yet...however I have topped it several times due to evaporation and no cover. Now have a cover. Thanks for the info i won't sweat the little rust spots. BTW, speaking of plants...what do you guys recommend in the high ph Cichlid tanks?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Java Fern, Anubias, and Vallisneria are all great choices. Just depends on how big you want the plants to be, and how fast you want them to grow.


----------



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

Vallisneria & Java fern look good..where is the spot to get em?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

We don't allow vendor reviews in the forums but you can check the Retailer Reviews or Vendors at the top of the page for suggestions or members can PM you. Local fish clubs are also a great place to get quality plants cheaper, check the Clubs tab at the top for one in your area of the country.


----------



## swreefer (Dec 24, 2014)

Bolbitis looks good also...


----------

